# Did I buy a fake Henckels Zwillng knife?



## thriftstorecook (Aug 8, 2016)

Disclaimer: It only cost me C$5 at a thrift store so I'm not out much if I did.

I visited a thrift store and found two German-made Henckels knives (there were also 2 Internationals) in the display case. On quick examination, one had a damaged blade but the other, a 10"/260mm slicing knife, was in very nice shape so I took it.

Didn't think much about the purchase (am travelling so have not had the chance to use/sharpen it yet) but I went to another thrift store yesterday and came across what I thought was a Henckels bread knife until I noticed some inconsistencies (labelling on the wrong side of the blade, and pitting and poor quality of the "steel" evident on the serrations).

That got me wondering if the carving knife is genuine or not.

The blade is labelled "J.A. Henckels Zwillingwerk AG, Solingen Germany" on one side of the logo (black twin icon) and "No stain - friodur 31060-260mm (10")" on the other. I cannot find the model number

It feels right but there is an imperfection on the tang so there's a gap between the wooden handle and the metal.





  








WP_20160808_10_55_06_Pro.jpg




__
thriftstorecook


__
Aug 8, 2016












  








WP_20160808_10_55_14_Pro.jpg




__
thriftstorecook


__
Aug 8, 2016












  








WP_20160808_10_55_43_Pro.jpg




__
thriftstorecook


__
Aug 8, 2016


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks genuine to me. This one doesn't have a "tang", but rather "scales"( handle sides)riveted on to the blade. If the knife has been abused, (put in the dishwasher, boiled in a pot) the scales may loosen from the blade--which is why it probably was given to a thrift store in the first place.

You have a good knife. If the gap bothers you, fill the void with epoxy. If you're really handy, you can drill out the existing rivets, clean out the crud, epoxy the scales back on, and drive in new rivets, you can get rivets at Lee Valley or leather supply store.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's still a tang, a full tang rather than a stick or rat tail tang. Full the gap with epoxy putty, smooth it out and carry on.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Rehandle and bling it out

But really at least fill in the gap so water doesn't get in there and rust


----------



## thriftstorecook (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. 

Maybe I didn't point it out enough but there is a part of the handle that is ill-fitting.

If ou look at the let of the picture where I am holding the handle, between my fingers where the T forms, you notice on the top side there is a bump in the metal (the part of the blade enclosed by the handle is not perfectly flat),  Either it is poor fitting out of the factory, or why I suspect it is a fake.

I will fill it in with epoxy once I get my hands on some.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it is bad out of the factory. These knives are stamped and manufacturing errors happen. Fill the gap with epoxy and then sand it down, no big deal. Not bad for $5!


----------

